# Does the CZ-75 grip screws



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

Does the CZ-75 use the same grip screw size as the Baby Eagle?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

flugzeug said:


> Does the CZ-75 use the same grip screw size as the Baby Eagle?
> Thanks for your help.


which screw are you looking for?

the baby eagle screw size is ...
the thread for the b eagle grip screws is M3.5x0.6

the size for the cz75 is The size is M3.5 X .6 X 6mm long.

I would say *yes *they would fit.

YOU should get on the phone with a dealer and talk to someone for a confirmation, my info is internet related, ..


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you pic, I looked myself but was unsucessful. I appreciate your help sir.


----------

